# PRIVAT Akzent wheels



## PRIVATWHEELS (Jul 7, 2004)

will be in stock this week - New PRIVAT Akzent wheels 
AZ88512469 PRIVAT AKZENT 18X8 5X112 ET46
AZ8A512329 PRIVAT AKZENT 18X8.5 5X112 ET35
AZ8N512309 PRIVAT AKZENT 18X9.5 5X112 ET30
AZ98512469 PRIVAT AKZENT 19X8 5X112 ET46
AZ9A512329 PRIVAT AKZENT 19X8.5 5X112 ET32

AZ8A510359 PRIVAT AKZENT 18X8.5 5X100 ET35 
AZ8N510309 PRIVAT AKZENT 18X9.5 5X100 ET30
AZ9A510359 PRIVAT AKZENT 19X8.5 5X100 ET35 










_Modified by PRIVATWHEELS at 8:08 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

i want them!


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

Where can I get these!?!


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (make_it_rainn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *make_it_rainn* »_Where can I get these!?! 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maddave10 (Feb 19, 2002)

Will a set of 18x8.5s fit an 04 r32???


----------



## Lapiz Blue R (Sep 24, 2018)

*Why?*

Why can't I find these wheels AZ98512469 PRIVAT AKZENT 19X8 5X112 ET46 for sale anywhere?


----------



## Lapiz Blue R (Sep 24, 2018)

And why don't you reply to questions about your product? :banghead:


----------

